# Wo erze abbauen mit welchem skill lvl?



## RoAcHi (9. November 2006)

hi ich wollte mal wissen wo man mit welchem skilll lvl gut erze abbauen kann
habe keinen ähnlichen thread gefunden deshalb hab ich ma einen aufgemacht^^
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Bl1nd (9. November 2006)

Klicke auf den Link, da kriegste alle nötigen Infos zu allen möglichen Berufen:

http://www.wow-handwerk.de

so long...


----------



## imperatör1 (10. November 2006)

nofox, du hast aber nicht ernsthaft 3 UD Schurken? o_O


----------



## HiJacker (12. November 2006)

Das sind doch 2 ?!


----------

